# Encoding: Greek characters



## Tetina

Hi people.

Many times I have problem reading the Greek characters and also sometimes others complain that they cannot read my Greek. I don't understand what's happening  . 

Can somebody explain the problem and suggest what could I do?
Vagabond in some thread wrote in Word. Is this a working solution?


----------



## Jana337

We've tried to solve this problem several times, in vain so far.  Whenever it appears, it needs to be fixed manually.

It would be great if you (and some Russian foreros who have the same problem) helped us identify the problem. Does it happen if you compose your messages in this editor?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Tetina,

I think the problem is caused by the fact that that your browser is set up to use a Greek encoding, while most people's is not. For example, to read your Greek posts I have to change the "Character Encoding" (which you can do in both Explorer and Firefox by choosing the option on the View menu). The solution here is to use Unicode, so you can try changing the encoding to Unicode (UTF-8) on the page where you post. I think that should work. And changing the encoding should also work when you can't read Greek that others have posted, e.g. can you read εδώ είναι λίγα ελληνικά γράμματα.


----------



## modus.irrealis

And for this message, I set the encoding to Greek before posting, and so the Greek åäþ åßíáé ëßãá åëëçíéêÜ ãñÜììáôá should look like nonsense to me, but might be readable to you.

And after previewing my post, it does show up as nonsense (but when I switch to the Greek encoding it's readable).


----------



## Tetina

modus.irrealis said:


> Tetina,
> 
> I think the problem is caused by the fact that that your browser is set up to use a Greek encoding, while most people's is not. For example, to read your Greek posts I have to change the "Character Encoding" (which you can do in both Explorer and Firefox by choosing the option on the View menu). The solution here is to use Unicode, so you can try changing the encoding to Unicode (UTF-8) on the page where you post. I think that should work. And changing the encoding should also work when you can't read Greek that others have posted, e.g. can you read åäþ åßíáé ëßãá åëëçíéêÜ ãñÜììáôá.


 
Thanks for the advise. I will try it next time i have problem


----------



## cheshire

In addition to changing the setting to Unicode (UTF-8), either West-European (Windows) or West-European (ISO) will do.


----------



## Malevo

Hello, I tried everything you guys suggested but yet..  As i am writing this words, if i try to write Greek i can`t because i can`t see the font called "symbol" (which contains the Greek alphabet) anywhere in this Forum


----------



## ireney

Malevo check your Inbox. Anyway, if you go to the Welcome sticky on the Greek forum, on the third post there are some links to directions on how to type in Greek. I am not familiar with the font you are talking about but let me assure you it is not an absolute requirement


----------

